
Facebook “Messenger Day” is the chat app’s new Snapchat Stories clone - endswapper
https://techcrunch.com/2016/09/30/messenger-day/
======
kwikiel
Seems like facebook is really under pressure from snapchat. It seems like for
the young people fb have very little cool factor now

